# Angel kisses...stork bites



## MissRubyandKen (Nov 2, 2005)

My new lo has angel kisses and stork bites. She has very faint marks from the middle top of her forehead to her precious little nose.







The marks on her eyes are darker, more port wine in color, but you can only see them with her eyes closed. I thought they were bruises in the beginning because the poor baby was bruised on her face from being birthed, well when she was a month the bruises had faded and I realized she had birthmarks on her eyes. Her stork bites are like a bunch of tiny port wine stain clouds all along the back of her neck hairline and a spot on her crown. Anyone else have babies with birthmarks like these?

I was curious what causes birthmarks and because my dd has them on her eyes I was wondering if I should be concerned. I found no definitive answer on what causes them, besides a possibility that being in one position for too long. Anyone else know? Does that even make sense? I was wondering because I did get some dental work done while pregnant and my research for that said baby could get 'sleepy' from the local. I don't know if it could be related or not. The only thing I found as far as concerns regarding her eyes was an increase in the likelihood of glaucoma, but there was very little info there.


----------



## veryerin (Jul 29, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about it. My dd has angel kisses - one between her eyes, and a tad on her eyelids - and stork bites. All the women in my family still have their stork bites! I also had angel kisses as a baby. Her angel kisses are so light now that you can only see them when she is really tired or crying.


----------



## beccabus (May 20, 2008)

Wow, I didn't even know there was a name for those! My son has two small defined reddish/pink spots--one on his forehead and one in between his eyebrows. He also has little tiny red marks through his eyebrows. People always ask what they are and I just say they've always been there since birth and they mostly show up when he's angry/emotional and tired. I've never been concerned about them though. I wouldn't worry too much about them unless there's a real serious change in them or something.


----------



## shannonnc78 (May 15, 2008)

What a cutie! My DS has a circular red mark on his knee that looks almost like a bite, but he's had it since he was born. People who see it and don't realize it's a stork bite always say (in a sad tone), "aww, you hurt your knee?" It's kind of funny. I have no idea what causes them and if/when they go away, though.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Both my kids have stork bites on their necks and heads.

-Angela


----------



## Jezzy (Sep 20, 2006)

I looked at the pic and didn't see anything! Hmmm I think I need glasses







My lo has a stork bite too a really big one I don't really see it anymore but EVERYONE keeps asking what it is. let me see if I can find a pic

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...m/CIMG2119.jpg


----------



## Jezzy (Sep 20, 2006)

I forgot dsomething, my mw said that if the mark is on both sides of the face ( nose being the middle )it is a stork bite if it is on one side of the face it is probably a port wine mark kwim?

She is a cute btw


----------



## russsk (Aug 17, 2007)

Mine has stork bites on his forehead and the back of his neck. It's cute.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

My sister and her daughter have them above the nose/center of the forehead. My sisters had faded and now only shows up when she is angry. It is like a mood mark.









One of my daughters has stork bites in her nape that I notice only when I put her hair up.

I like the image the name brings to mind.


----------



## birdie22 (Apr 1, 2005)

My newborn ds has very similar birthmarks... I tried to find a photo that shows it, but I don't have any good ones online.

A dark reddish patch on each eyelid, also a v-shaped red spot between his eyebrows, just where his forehead creases when he frowns. The ped told me these were all "angel kisses" that would gradually get lighter and finally disappear sometime around 5 yo.

He also has a couple of red patches on the back of his head, one of which looks very much like a red mark I have on my neck. The doc said these are "stork bites" which would be visible for life. [Note to self... remind him of this when he's a teenager and wants to shave his head.







]


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Both my kids have them and they are fine. My daughter has a giant V on her forehead and one at the back of her head. My son has a giant U on her forehead and one at the back of the head. It turns out that I had a V on my forehead as an infant and my husband had one at the back of his neck (and his father STILL has on on the back of his neck.) All are fine.

Something to note: my daughter is 3 and whenever she is mad or hot, her V is very prominent! My sons has faded a little, but not a lot.


----------



## minxnh (May 28, 2005)

My baby girl has both angel kisses and stork bites (eyes/nose and back of her neck). Her twin brother has neither. All the research I've done says they're both totally benign and fade with time.


----------



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

I thought I read that most Caucasian babies have stork bites. Mine has one on the back of her neck.


----------



## Meems (Jan 8, 2007)

your baby is beautiful. i don't even notice the angel kisses.


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

my littlest one has both stork bites and angel kisses. everything i've read says they're fine and will fade with time.
at my 6 week pp check i did have a nurse ask if the angel kiss (right between her eyes) was from the forceps.







: i replied "i pushed that baby out my [email protected] self".







:

i can't stand that ua violation nurse, but that's a whole 'nother thread


----------



## MissRubyandKen (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks for all the compliments! She's definitely precious







. The ones on her face have already faded a little. They also do what others have mentioned and look darker when she is upset. Here is a pic from when she was a month for those who couldn't see them. She also has her eyes closed in it, so the ones there are visible. I was told the marks on her face were angel kisses and they would fade and the ones on the neck are stork bites and they wouldn't fade.


----------



## MissRubyandKen (Nov 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *birdie22* 
[Note to self... remind him of this when he's a teenager and wants to shave his head.







]

lol, I'll keep that in mind too if dd ever wants to shave her's







, not that I would mind, just might want to give her a head's up, is all!


----------



## MissRubyandKen (Nov 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jezzy* 
I looked at the pic and didn't see anything! Hmmm I think I need glasses







My lo has a stork bite too a really big one I don't really see it anymore but EVERYONE keeps asking what it is. let me see if I can find a pic

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...m/CIMG2119.jpg

What a beautiful baby, those lashes and all that hair! I love baby pics, especially when you can click it fast enough to capture a smile. A couple of people have thought the marks on the back of my lo's neck was a rash.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

It seems they run in families, too. My DS has one between his eyes exactly wheremy little brother had one when HE was a babe. DS also has one on the nape of his neck, which my mom, me, little brother and little sister all have. My Gram has it too.

Kind of like a trademark!









They did fade with time, although the back-of-the-neck ones didn't.


----------



## Lit Chick (Aug 15, 2007)

DS has one on his eyelid, a bunch on the nape of his neck, and a strawberry on his arm - exactly where I have my birthmark. I think it's cute.


----------



## FoxintheSnow (May 11, 2004)

My dd has one between her eyes and one on her upper lip. Sometimes they are so noticeable and other times you can barely see them. It seems to depend on the temperature and the light. Oh she also has them on her eyelids and the sides of her nose. Hopefully they will fade over time. The doctor says that if they grow in size he wants to do an ultrasound but he's not worried about it. Here's a pic

http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/4831/072ob4.jpg


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

My DD has these, too. One between her eyes, on her eyelids, a little on her nose, and on the back of her head and neck. She's 6 months and they don't really look like they have faded at all. I, too, thought it was bruising at first.

From what I could gather it is part of the cappilaries that never fully healed before they are born and should fade over time. I am sure I'm not wording that right but for some reason I can't think straight right now.


----------



## PMolly (Dec 16, 2005)

Awww, Jezzy that picture is great! What a cutie, she makes me smile









both my little ones have stork bites. The ped says it's where the capilaries are closer to the surface of the skin. I wonder why they are often in V or U shapes? My oldest's is in a V shape, I always thought it was from where he battled Lord Voldemort as a babe...


----------



## leanbh (Mar 22, 2007)

my dd has a storkbite in between her brows and on the back of her head in the same respective spot. my midwife and i decided that it was from where she was engaged in my pelvis and pushed against bone.

yup, that was our uber-scientific explanation.


----------



## Jezzy (Sep 20, 2006)

Thank you *PMolly*









*Jokerama*your lo spot looks a lot like my lo spot!I am sure they will go away!


----------



## Blucactus (Nov 20, 2006)

My husband and I both have the stork bite in the same spot on the back of our necks, and both our boys were born with it too.


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

DS had one on his forehead. It was pretty small. Only a couple people ever asked about it. DD has one on her nose and even though it's small people ask what it is all the time. Most babies have these marks so I don't understand why people ask.


----------



## steedj (Jan 11, 2008)

my DD also has the marks at the nape of her neck & the crown of her head. she also has a pink spot at the end of her nose







.


----------

